# You dirty dirty stag!



## Silverpenguin (Sep 29, 2008)

Had a quick afternoon at Bushy Park yesterday. Didn't have too much luck finding any deer in decent locations although we stumbled across this one who was having a good old splash about it a big muddy section of water. He totally soaked himself in water and mud which looked quite cool against the warm colours away from the shade of the tree we were under. He then wondered off out in to the grasses behind making sure he was always in a position that wasn't quite right photographically from where I was...:meh:






D3, 200-400 at 400mm, f5, 1/500, ISO1600


----------



## lockwood81 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats a nice shot.  Is he bellowing to make you move?


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 29, 2008)

Great shot!


----------



## jwsciontc (Sep 30, 2008)

i like it alot, the dark colors look really cool and the head and antlers are so in focus which do a lot for it

great shot


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 30, 2008)

Last night I had a loud, annoying cricket near me that was driving me crazy. I wanted to say more about this photo, but I also wanted to hunt down that cricket and show him that life is better in my back yard.

I think this is a great shot. From the detail of his little whiskers on his nose and the mud-plant-stuff caked on his antlers, to the expression he gives. Blurry background, colors, composition, all around a very good shot and I like it.


----------

